# No ice this year



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone looked at the extended forecast? I'm glad I didn't tear the boat apart to put new carpet in it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Anyone looked at the extended forecast? I'm glad I didn't tear the boat apart to put new carpet in it.


It looks great?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It looks great?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great for us guys that prefer open water. only a few cold days for the next 6 weeks or so


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> It looks great for us guys that prefer open water. only a few cold days for the next 6 weeks or so


Here’s a tip on forecasted temps, 5 days or less you can trust, 5-10 days it may vary 5 or so degrees in either direction from what’s being forecasted. 10-15 days it may vary up to as much as 15 degrees from what’s being forecasted. After 15 days good luck. They can’t predict the actual temp, they can forecast a pattern but no one knows the actual temp. That being said, here’s days 9-15 in the 15 day forecast. It’ll be game on soon…

Start the carpet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do all the Soft guys always have to come into the Hardwater section to point out the weather is favoring them. We don't go into the other sections and go haha when we have ice.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s a tip on forecasted temps, 5 days or less you can trust, 5-10 days it may vary 5 or so degrees in either direction from what’s being forecasted. 10-15 days it may vary up to as much as 15 degrees from what’s being forecasted. After 15 days good luck. They can’t predict the actual temp, they can forecast a pattern but no one knows the actual temp. That being said, here’s days 9-15 in the 15 day forecast. It’ll be game on soon…
> 
> Start the carpet.
> 
> ...


You know if he starts the carpet it'll be warm right...?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why do all the Soft guys always have to come into the Hardwater section to point out the weather is favoring them. We don't go into the other sections and go haha when we have ice.


Maby we should start 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

s.a.m said:


> You know if he starts the carpet it'll be warm right...?


#facts! He’s doing us a favor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Don’t worry Dan. When it freezes Ill drill an extra hole for you in my shack. We catch plenty of big fat delicious ditch pickles through the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

s.a.m said:


> You know if he starts the carpet it'll be warm right...?


Something having to do with the carpet will be warm, sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why do all the Soft guys always have to come into the Hardwater section to point out the weather is favoring them. We don't go into the other sections and go haha when we have ice.


Wasn't going "hahahaha". I enjoy ice fishing but do prefer open water. Look at the bright side. Since we won't be getting ice there will be tons of ice fishing stuff pop up for sale


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There's always ice somewhere . Just gotta be willing to drive I guess . 
I get enough boat fishing throughout the year I guess I just enjoy doing something different .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We have a long way to go before winter is over. I figure that it will ice over at some point. It seems like our weather is either one extreme or the other any more. There is no "normal" any more. It's either way above normal temps or way below normal temps.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

No ice this year!! Do we allow such language?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Wasn't going "hahahaha". I enjoy ice fishing but do prefer open water. Look at the bright side. Since we won't be getting ice there will be tons of ice fishing stuff pop up for sale


Again, we will be on ice in 2 weeks or less. Stop with the negativity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Right after my knees healed up from surgery we will be good to go! More ice than we will know what to do with!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Outasync said:


> Right after my knees healed up from surgery we will be good to go! More ice than we will know what to do with!


Nothing like some nice cold ice to help heal a knee surgery.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy and I both got new tents this year, and I also got a new fish finder/ flasher. That’s a sure way to have no ice for years.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep I wont need to keep going to physical therapy once theres ice. Dragging all my stuff out will be better than the machines at rehab. And far more enjoyable


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Once upon a time, I lived for ice fishing!! Seems when we had "good ice", I was to sick and weak to go.
Last year I bought a sled, 4 poles and reels, numerous ice jigs/spoons. I came close to getting an Eskimo pop-up shelter.
I do miss it, but I won't go out on thin ice at my age. But I know how you guyz n galz feel.

I miss trolling on the ice as well..people said it couldn't be done....lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Again, we will be on ice in 2 weeks or less. Stop with the negativity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be out on the boat keeping the positivity up tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I happen to prefer open water over ice fishing but with that said I do believe that there is some good hard ice for an extended period time the spring bite is far better. But when the opportunity for ice fishing is the only way to get some fishing in. I’m all in.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Ill be out on the boat keeping the positivity up tomorrow.












did that yesterday. 
get lemons….. make lemonade.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hoping to get out Sat morning if there's a window to fish . The way New yrs falls this year I gotta work tomorrow but am off on Monday . Sure wish I was off tomorrow to fish . I will probably duck hunt Monday . 

Could take a vacation day but I save those for Ice this time of year .


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Ill be out on the boat keeping the positivity up tomorrow.


Congrats, I’ll be on the boat Saturday. Doesn’t mean I’m not rooting for ice. Btw, your wife gave me some really nice carpet, may want to ask her first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> I happen to prefer open water over ice fishing but with that said I do believe that there is some good hard ice for an extended period time the spring bite is far better. But when the opportunity for ice fishing is the only way to get some fishing in. I’m all in.


 Absolutely the spring bite is better after a period of long ice cover. Vegetation dies off lakes get calm and clear & do what they’re supposed to do. All that the sediment and particles sink to the bottom. 

In the spring time without all the vegetation the light penetration is really good. The the mud bugs start hatching and all the creatures start feeding up the food chain it’s a beautiful thing! 

If you can find where the bite is going about week after Ice out after a good winter. Look out it’s gonna be 

Icy winters = Better fishing and more predictable patterns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

And for those springtime open water fans. 

The North & East shorelines are the fastest warming mudbug hatching hungry fish attracting places to be right after Ice out. Where theres maximum sunshine there’s maximum plankton, fry , minnows & fish of many species. 

At least in the realm of inland puddles. 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Eye Dr said:


> My buddy and I both got new tents this year, and I also got a new fish finder/ flasher. That’s a sure way to have no ice for years.


I remember coming home from Cabelas one day after buying all kinds of new ice fishing gear , new auger and all. I walked in and my wife was watching something on TV. I looked and all I saw as an orange helicopter. I didn't even have to ask what it was about. I knew. Just took all my new stuff to the basement and that's where it stayed. 
That was the day the Coast Guard pulled about 100 guys off of Lake Erie after a south wind blew all the ice out. It never did come back after that. 
I know exactly how you feel. LOL


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Hard water is for hard men. Soft men will never understand. No point trying to explain.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Congrats, I’ll be on the boat Saturday. Doesn’t mean I’m not rooting for ice. Btw, your wife gave me some really nice carpet, may want to ask her first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I was married that would mean something. 

Bass were biting today


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> If I was married that would mean something.
> 
> Bass were biting today


Yes they were. Nothing like a limit for News Year Eve.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

markw620 said:


> Yes they were. Nothing like a limit for News Year Eve.
> View attachment 480874


We're you on portage? Got them on a swimbait yesterday. Biggest pushing 4


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> We're you on portage? Got them on a swimbait yesterday. Biggest pushing 4


No. I thought about Portage but these were caught at Lake Cable. I was eating breakfast watching them chase bait so I could not resist. LOL Crazy how active they were in 43 degree water. Caught about 20 or so all on jerkbaits. Will try swim baits mixed in today. Our best depth was 6-8 feet what about you?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Grandson and I hit Nimmy this morning on the boat. Bass were hungry. We ended up keeping 10 from 16-19 inches. Going to have fried Bass tonight.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

markw620 said:


> No. I thought about Portage but these were caught at Lake Cable. I was eating breakfast watching them chase bait so I could not resist. LOL Crazy how active they were in 43 degree water. Caught about 20 or so all on jerkbaits. Will try swim baits mixed in today. Our best depth was 6-8 feet what about you?


About the same depth


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

10-day is looking great for ice. We'll be on in a couple weeks for sure if it holds true.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

RStock521 said:


> 10-day is looking great for ice. We'll be on in a couple weeks for sure if it holds true.


Some of us will be on by next weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

May this thread Rest in Peace 🎣🎿🎿🎣🎿🛷


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Early ice guys, make sure you keep us "thicker ice guys" up to date on your adventures until we get out on the ice.

Can't wait for your local reports.


----------

